# Coyote Hunting



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Been dead lately , anyone doing any good yote hunting . I have been getting out couple times a week . Havent been doing very good lately , but after getting all my lights for night hunting . Decided to give it a shot wednesday night for the first time . I can say the coyotes are moving alot more at night . Had a pack of them howling like crazy about 10pm , but couldnt get them to budge . So packed up and headed to a different farm and had one howling and barking at me real close , but couldnt see him . Aside from that had a few curious deer come in and a lonely skunk that was WAY TOO CLOSE for me . He was about 5 feet away sneaking up on me in a field . Not the kind of critter I want to make friends with at 2 am


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i went out and just called after midnight last tuesday to see if i could hear something, i got a response on the female howl, but nothing else worked. im waiting on my kill light, been over 3 weeks now and the seller said its still on backorder. can wait to get that light and hit the fields at night.


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've got a question. What do you do with the Coyote after you shoot it?


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

ive tried to call earlier this year but never had much luck...between work and college i decided to set a leg hold and use a few tricks ive learned over the years and it finally paid off..im getting this one full body mounted


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

ez-bite, which light did you order from who?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Header said:


> ez-bite, which light did you order from who?


texasdirectfeeders on ebay. i ordered the 250 kill light. in all fairness, when i ordered there was a message saying the lights were on back order. but the message also said he expected them in on the week of FEB 2nd.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I googled them, it looks good, hope it's as bright as it looks and you dropped less $$ than the other one.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Erie1 said:


> I've got a question. What do you do with the Coyote after you shoot it?


It all depends on the person , some people skin them out and sell the fur and some people feed the other coyotes ........


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

ezbite said:


> i went out and just called after midnight last tuesday to see if i could hear something, i got a response on the female howl, but nothing else worked. im waiting on my kill light, been over 3 weeks now and the seller said its still on backorder. can wait to get that light and hit the fields at night.


After spending the last month researching and reviewing lights and other forums . I finally decided to buy the lights needed to hunt at night , didnt want to spend alot of money . Not real sure if it is for me , so I bought a light from the website gadgettown.com . They are located in New York , and they sell alot of good led torch lights . Wasnt real keen on spending alot of money on the xlr kill lights as I found out there are soooo many other lights out there comparable ( i say that lightly ) to the xlr . But I bought an Ultrafire uf-900 , rated at 900 lumens . This one does not have a red led in it though , just white . But after some more investigating I found an easy solution to making it red , go to a local Grainger store and pick up a container of Dykem . It is a red dye used by machinist , I then took out the clear lense in it and made a matching one with 1/16" lexan and then coated it with the Dykem . Both sides of the lexan got 5 coats , this stuff dries quick and is VERY PERMANENT. I then bought a Cree 5w headlamp on ebay from a seller in California . This headlamp came with 18650 batteries and a charger for 31.99 , the other light , batteries and charger was 44.00 . I was able to put this whole outfit together and also bought a mount for my light to go on my scope . All the places I bought from where free shipping and I was all set up for under 85.00 . Oh and the headlamp needed a lense and Dykem also , very easy and quick fix. Also all the places I ordered from got me my products within 5 days of ordering . 

Got out wednesday night for the first time to try it all out and was very happy . The headlamp which is used for scanning will reach out 150 yds to light eyes up , but is not too bright as to spook the animal . But I could easily indentify critter out to 200yd with the flashlight mounted on my gun . Very pleased with the set up and it didnt break the bank . 

Ezbite , let me know how you like the XLR 250 . Wanted to get one , but didnt want to spend the money right now . IF anyone wants the links to the places where I bought my set ups from let me know and I will post them . 

I have been out during the daytime alot as of recently but going out at night is alot more fun and alot more productive . Gonna head back out at night soon as soon as the wind dies down in the next few days .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

One more thing , if anyone else decides to order a XLR light . You can also get them at Boondock Outdoors , they are located in pennsylvania and they ship very fast for the same money . Hope all this helps .

http://shop.boondock-outdoors.com/main.sc


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Erie1 said:


> I've got a question. What do you do with the Coyote after you shoot it?


I'm gonna eat it!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

ezbite said:


> I'm gonna eat it!


They make great jerky too ........................................................... It has a little bite to it though .....................................................


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

IF anyone wants the links to the places where I bought my set ups from let me know and I will post them . 

By all means post up the sites we would like to see alternatives and your setup and pics. Always like to see fresh ideas and cost saving.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Will be posting pics and website links in the morning .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Below are the websites where I was able to buy all my lights and accessories for hunting at night for coyotes . Keep in mind these lights do not run on AA or AAA batteries . They run off a particular battery , it is a 18650 battery that is 3.7v versus a regular battery that is 1.5v. All these lights require these batteries and a charger for them . The headlamp I have came with all these items for one price . But when you buy certain lights from certain websites such as ebay , make sure the seller is not from hong kong or china . The shipping takes forever ,and you may as well forget about customer service if there is ever a problem . All the sights I am listing are all in the united states and offer fast , free shipping . 

All these led lights are the same across the board as far a brand name . Alot of these lights are the same with different brand names on them . Everyone is selling many of the same lights with different brand names and logos on them and running the price of the product through the roof because of that . The below websites are the lights I have and they work great . 

I was able to get out for the second night hunt using my lights and they worked great . Called in a pair of coyotes lastnight and was able to shoot one . It was bright enough to where I didnt have to use my headlamp to scan for eyes , I was physically able to see them coming through the field to me . But when they got close enough I turned the light on my gun on them . Yes they did run when the light came on , but I was still able to get one of them as she ran off . In general though a red light is the way to go , they will still spook if they blast them in the face at close distances , but sometimes it doesnt seem to bother them . I guess it depends on the coyote and how much of the beam you put on them .

1.http://www.gadgettown.com/UltraFire-CREE-Q5-900LM-5-Modes-5W-Flashlight-Electric-Torch-T00391.html
2.http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...+HS05+18650+Charger&_sacat=See-All-Categories
3.http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=flashlight+scope+mounts
4.http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DYKEM-STEEL-RED-Layout-Fluid-2GKW1?Pid=search

1. Flashlight 
2. Headlamp
3. Scope mount for flashlight
4. Dykem to make lenses red on lights . I took 1/16" lexan and made lenses and then covered them with 5 coats front and back with the Dykem . It has worked great for me , some guys say the lights with a dedicated red led works better . Which is correct , but this same set up works good also . I saved alot of money doing it this way . Also keep in mind these lights have alot of spill and a halo is highly advised . What I found best for this is any plastic that can be rolled up to fit around the head of light and then zip tied on works best . Then I covered the plastic in camo duct tape. Doing this will make the beam tighter and more concentrated making it brighter at further distances . Hope all this helps . Will tear down my set up and take more detailed pics later in the week . In my pic below you can kinda see my set up for the light on my gun with the halo zip tied on .


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the detailed info Bulldawg.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Thanks for the detailed info Bulldawg.


What Bobk said


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

No problem , hope this helps some of you guys . 

Ezbite , let me know how you like your KLR 250 ........

I have been laid off from work for the past 3 months and had alot of time on my hands ............ If you couldnt tell .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> Ezbite , let me know how you like your KLR 250 .........


i should be able to tell ya soon, i just got an email telling me they got the order in and are shipping today :woot::woot::woot:


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Just found this guy makeing a 300 yard shot with his 22-250 on a moving coyote!

http://varminthunters.createaforum.com/varmint-hunting/favorite-varmint-caliber/


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

posted on wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## BringEnoughGun (Mar 8, 2012)

I shot this large female last month. Called her in with a female challenge and death cry. She howled right after I called prolly within 100 yards of us and my buddy and I set up right away. Only took her about two minutes to come in but it was dark and we didn't see her circle my call and she ran up about 10 feet from it and smelled it and took off we spotted her right as she ran. My friend shined her and as she was running away I took three shots and missed. Then she started running broad side I took one more shot and down she went. All happened within like 45 seconds. We retraced her tracks and found out she came out of the woods right next to us but she circled the call downwind. Luckily there was snow on the ground or I wouldnt have been able to see her at all. I walked off the the distance and counted 250 yards give or take a couple. 250 yards at a full out run, broadside with a .223.....miracles do happen lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BringEnoughGun said:


> I shot this large female last month. Called her in with a female challenge and death cry. She howled right after I called prolly within 100 yards of us and my buddy and I set up right away. Only took her about two minutes to come in but it was dark and we didn't see her circle my call and she ran up about 10 feet from it and smelled it and took off we spotted her right as she ran. My friend shined her and as she was running away I took three shots and missed. Then she started running broad side I took one more shot and down she went. All happened within like 45 seconds. We retraced her tracks and found out she came out of the woods right next to us but she circled the call downwind. Luckily there was snow on the ground or I wouldnt have been able to see her at all. I walked off the the distance and counted 250 yards give or take a couple. 250 yards at a full out run, broadside with a .223.....miracles do happen lol


thats great. nothing wrong with a nice 250 yard shot how about a closer look at your rifle.

by the way, did the full moon make those suckers go nuts last night?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes thats a very nice shot, funny how she came out of the woods close by you guys, almost spooky.


----------



## BringEnoughGun (Mar 8, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Yes thats a very nice shot, funny how she came out of the woods close by you guys, almost spooky.


yeah you shoulda heard her when she howled. So close. We stepped outta the truck, called and she hit right back. Gets your primitive instincts and adrenaline goin. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a couple howl very close at night , after hearing silence for hours on end . Then out of now where one cuts loose super close .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> I had a couple howl very close at night , after hearing silence for hours on end . Then out of now where one cuts loose super close .


thats gotta make you pee a bit.lol.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Things pucker up also !!!!!! This warm weather is great too have for this time of the year , but I was hoping to get a few more coyote hunts in before turkey season . Not looking good !!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> Also keep in mind these lights have alot of spill and a halo is highly advised . What I found best for this is any plastic that can be rolled up to fit around the head of light and then zip tied on works best . Then I covered the plastic in camo duct tape. Doing this will make the beam tighter and more concentrated making it brighter at further distances .
> 
> 
> > thanks for this tidbit, the "spill" from my kill light XLR-250 is really making it hard to identify my target. im about 99% positive it was a yote i saw last night, but couldnt identify it for sure, so i didnt shoot. im in the process of fabricating a halo right now. had to find this post because i couldnt remember if you put it on the scope or the light itself.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Ezbite , go back and look at my pic further down the thread . I put it right on the light and had it off the end of the light itself 4" . Seeing eyes at night and not being able to identify sucks . I have seen more eyes lit up from deer than coyotes at night . It can be very hard to make out what the eyes are out at a couple hundred yards . Hope the halo works out for ya . Good luck on your full moon coyote quest , gonna be cold tonight and clear . Hopefully it works out for ya , the last coyote I killed was at night under the full moon with snow on the ground . They were really moving that night.


----------

